# Headset identification needed



## mongeese (May 6, 2017)

Please if you have seen or know about this headset let me know what info you have. Thank you very kindly.


----------



## petritl (May 6, 2017)

Sorry I can't help but those are beautiful lugs.

Is this a keeper or flipper?

Tad


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 16, 2017)

mongeese said:


> View attachment 462332 View attachment 462333 Please if you have seen or know about this headset let me know what info you have. Thank you very kindly.



I copied your photo and posted on CR - we'll see if the Classic Lightweight Weenies can solve this


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2017)

so far bro, the best I've heard on CR is "looks Italian"  - nothing more specific.


----------



## juvela (Oct 19, 2018)

-----

IIRC this machine is CH.

Which makes me wonder if it could possibly be an EDCO product.

Do not know if they were in operation at this time...

Edit: Ah, found it.  They began making cycle fittings in 1902.

https://shop.edco.ch/index.php/ueber-uns/

Just a wild possibility you may wish to explore.

-----


----------



## Jongustafson (Nov 6, 2018)

I think it could be a Stronglight model, definately a mideuropean model.


----------

